

Ask PG: Can we have a top level link to our saved (upvoted) articles - spif

It is often near impossible to find useful links back after a few days.<p>Reddit has a feature where you can save a link. I just found out we can do the same in HN, but it's buried in a user's settings. Can we add this link to the top level navigation next to the username.<p>I might be the only one but bookmarking http://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=spif in my browser feels like a bad hack.
======
noodle
i have a greasemonkey script that adds in a search box and saved functionality
to the orange header bar. i'd be willing to share and make it simple to
customize if others think it'd be useful. that way you can add in whatever
feature you want to see

------
aggieben
uhh....how about
[http://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=<username>](http://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=<username>);
?

This link is available in your user profile.

~~~
spif
Yes I know. The whole point is that I believe this buried feature of HN should
be a top level navigation.

If I'm alone in this it's cool, I'll just add a bookmark in my browser.

